# Big Hello from Ireland :D



## DavieDude (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone 

Its lovely to join this Forum. Today I got 2 new kittens! 1 Ginger w/ a white chest and paws and 1 Grey w/ black and white strips. I love them to bits! Unfortunately I'm not sure if its mutual  They are shy and when I smile at them they think im spitting or baring my teeth to them...however all three us of did have a little snooze together on my sofa earlier 

Basics about me? Well I'm an 18 yr old from Ireland, Hoping to study either Law or Physiotherapy...Not much else to say 

Hope to get to know many of you and make new friends! 

Best Wishes,
Dave.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, welcome from another 18 year old new member  can't wait to see pictures of the little ones!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! 18 hear too! XD Wen did you turn 18.


----------



## Kel (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, I'm new too and I'm also getting a ginger kitten, very excited!


----------

